
GetFire.net like Slack for individuals - blind
https://getfire.net
======
blind
background is interactive for topic discovery (draw a circle)

~~~
blind
find me @ [https://GetFire.net/@Heck](https://GetFire.net/@Heck)

~~~
blind
guest/pass if you're finicky about log-ins

